# Headed to Scotland, Need Advice On Where to Ride!



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello, everyone. 

Headed to Scotland in late August/Early September for a trip with my girlfriend. This isn't a mountain biking-specific trip but we are going to fit in one full day of riding. I know I possibly can't see everything in a day, so I am looking for the best all around MTB experience that can be done in a day. Usually scenery is not my concern when riding, but I kind of want to see the highlands and topography of the area on the bike.
Also looking for advice on renting on a bike and perhaps outfitting businesses as I obviously can't bring my bike with me. Always been a dream of mine to ride in Scotland so I am super stoked! 

Thanks in advance for the info!


GnarBrawWyo


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Hey Brah, you will love Scotland! I was there for 2 weeks in 2014. Where will you be staying and for how long?

The first week of my vacation was in Ballater. There is a shop there called Cycle Highlands and they are great. It also happens to be the shop that Santa Cruz used when they did the press release for the original Solo. There are some pretty amazing rides right in that area and they can set you up with some great bikes to use. The town is pretty cool too. Very low key but it has everything you need.

We also biked at Ft William and there is a rental shop there. We rode the gondola up and took the red route down, it's not as hardcore as the black route that is used in the downhill races. It still has some spots that I walked though.

Otherwise, there are some bike parks (not just downhill type of parks) that offer some great rides. If I recall correctly, there is one near Ben Nevis, or the Nevis Range. Ft William is right near there also. Definitely check out Isle of Skye and the short hike to the fairy pools. It's a great place for a quick swim.

This is the ride from Ballater









This is the red route at Ft William


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

I will be there about 12 days but only planning 1 day for riding. Thank you for the info!


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

BUMP!....

Any more suggestions, anyone?


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

This is the Fairy pools on the Isle of Skye. You can swim under the little rock bridge between the two pools in this picture.


----------



## oxoman1965 (Feb 10, 2015)

Try Glentress, brilliant trails and decent onsite bike hire. Cafe is also very good, plenty of local hotels and also camping pods on site as well. Mixed trails red and blue with a longer black option well worth a try.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! I will check into all of these!


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey guys, I realized I would kind of like to go where Steve Peat filmed his Santa Cruz Solo/5010 video. From what I researched it was filmed around Torridon. What I am wondering about more specifically is where one would stay if I wanted to ride these trails. I also did not see any bike shops in the area to rent a bike from. It seems to me like this area is pretty remote. What do you guys this? Here is the area.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

If I remember correctly, Torridon is the spot you are looking for. Unfortunately there isn't much for rental bikes in that area so you will probably have to get some in another town and keep them for a few days. Or maybe hire a guide to ride with that has some bikes available. 

As for lodging, try Homeaway.com or AirBnB.com. I just did a quick search on Homeaway and there were a few in the area. I didn't make it up to Torridon but I did spend a couple of nights in Dornie while we checked out the Isle of Skye. We stayed at the Dornie Hotel. It seems a little sketchy at first but the price is right, rooms are really clean, people are friendly, and the Pub has great food and beer. If you want luxury, you will want to look elsewhere. It's about an hours drive from Torridon but it's also 5 minutes from Eilean Donan Castle. If you check out the castle, get there early before the tour buses.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

BXCc said:


> If I remember correctly, Torridon is the spot you are looking for. Unfortunately there isn't much for rental bikes in that area so you will probably have to get some in another town and keep them for a few days. Or maybe hire a guide to ride with that has some bikes available.
> 
> As for lodging, try Homeaway.com or AirBnB.com. I just did a quick search on Homeaway and there were a few in the area. I didn't make it up to Torridon but I did spend a couple of nights in Dornie while we checked out the Isle of Skye. We stayed at the Dornie Hotel. It seems a little sketchy at first but the price is right, rooms are really clean, people are friendly, and the Pub has great food and beer. If you want luxury, you will want to look elsewhere. It's about an hours drive from Torridon but it's also 5 minutes from Eilean Donan Castle. If you check out the castle, get there early before the tour buses.


Good idea on the airBnB. All sorts of places to stay in remote Scotland I am seeing. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope you enjoy Scotland. I'd go for more than one day of riding though ;0) 

I live here and I've never biked in the highlands myself! Been there but not cycled there. The big problem I see is the 'one day' part. Getting hold of bikes, getting to the place you want to ride and getting back again is going to take up a chunk of time. 

Where are you planning on visiting/staying? What sort of riding are you looking to do? Forest/landrover tracks, singletrack? Do you fancy a trail centre? The good ones are pretty fun.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Hope you enjoy Scotland. I'd go for more than one day of riding though ;0)
> 
> I live here and I've never biked in the highlands myself! Been there but not cycled there. The big problem I see is the 'one day' part. Getting hold of bikes, getting to the place you want to ride and getting back again is going to take up a chunk of time.
> 
> Where are you planning on visiting/staying? What sort of riding are you looking to do? Forest/landrover tracks, singletrack? Do you fancy a trail centre? The good ones are pretty fun.


We might actually do two days of riding. Getting bikes in Fort Williams and dropping them off in Inverness with a company that has two locations. We are renting a truck and planning to just explore! Lots of time driving but we might end up renting the bikes for an extra day so we aren't pressed for time as much. 
I am more interested in scenic riding instead of hardcore skill-challenging riding since I will be with my girlfriend who doesn't really ride. Scotland has always been a dream of mine to visit so I am really excited it is finally happening!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Sounds like a fine plan. I like the idea of just driving around. 

You don't actually need to book all of your beds. The tourist board operate a system called 'book a bed ahead'. You can go into a tourist info centre and tell them where you want to stay that night, or the next night, and they'll find you a place. The advantage of doing it this way is that you're not tied to being a particular place on a particular day. If you find yourself somewhere you like you can just stay another day. Also, you can underestimate how long it takes to get around and end up spending much longer in the car than you would like. 

Don't discount further South. Sterling Castle and the Wallace Monument are pretty cool and don't ignore the coast. St Andrews is one of the nicest towns in Scotland and the Fife fishing villages are pretty cute. Ignore Glasgow but Edinburgh is a nice city. 

When you go North, generally speaking, the West coast is more spectacular than the East. Once you get past Fort William the landscape really starts to open up, the roads get quieter and the views get spectacular. 

Inverness is overrated. It's a large modern town with industrial parks and shopping centres. I mean it's ok but there are other much nicer places to be in Scotland. 

Skye is nice. Maybe get a ferry to an island somewhere. 

How fit is your girlfriend? How far can she ride? Can she cope with hills? Hills are very difficult to avoid in Scotland!


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Sounds like a fine plan. I like the idea of just driving around.
> 
> You don't actually need to book all of your beds. The tourist board operate a system called 'book a bed ahead'. You can go into a tourist info centre and tell them where you want to stay that night, or the next night, and they'll find you a place. The advantage of doing it this way is that you're not tied to being a particular place on a particular day. If you find yourself somewhere you like you can just stay another day. Also, you can underestimate how long it takes to get around and end up spending much longer in the car than you would like.
> 
> ...


She doesn't ride much so I was planning on doing a more mellow ride with her then a couple hour ride by myself. Thank you for your suggestions, we are looking into all of these. Do you know where I could find info on the Torridon trails, is maps and trailheads? Looks like it covers a large area.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Also, you can underestimate how long it takes to get around and end up spending much longer in the car than you would like.


Awesome words of advice that I wish I would have known before my trip. Not that it's a big deal, just plan on adding time to what Google Maps says for driving time.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

BXCc said:


> Awesome words of advice that I wish I would have known before my trip. Not that it's a big deal, just plan on adding time to what Google Maps says for driving time.


Yeah, that thought has entered my mind. Rural highways tend be curvy with a lower speed limit so I am expecting to spend a while in the car. 
This will be my first time driving on the left side of the road...with a manual transmission on my left-hand side lol. Should be interesting...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> Do you know where I could find info on the Torridon trails, is maps and trailheads?


No, but it looks excelant! Can I come with you? ;0)

I use the site it's detailed on (LINK) but I never look at stuff that far North. That's over five-hours drive for me so not a day trip. Those trails look brilliant though, you should definitely go, but I don't know about taking your girlfriend if she doesn't cycle much.

Those sorts of trails/paths look a breeze in the pictures but they're hard work. All of those trails are graded 'hard' or 'very hard'. The shortest one is 13.7 miles and on that sort of terrain you'll know you've put a shift in. Is she a fit lass?

Almost all of the roads you'll be on are 60mph and traffic will be light. What tends to happen though is the snails (caravans) bunch everyone into slow-moving queues. So you're stuck at 40mph behind six cars, behind three caravans! It's soul destroying. They are supposed to pull over and let people past but they rarely do.

But the roads themselves are stunning. You're talking about roads that are rated as some of the best on the planet. You go around a bend and see a ribbon of tarmac snake for miles across jaw-dropping landscape, and if you're really lucky you'll also see that there is not one other car on it! Be warned though, lots of people crash because they look at the scenery instead of the road. Oh, and keep an eye out for sheep on the road. They'll stand on the verge then run when you get close, perhaps in front of you. Pass sheep slowly.

I've never been on those trails but 'trailhead' facilities at a place like that are typically zero. You'll have a car park, that's it. There might be a board with a map of the general area but probably not even that. These are primarily walking trails and to walk in Scotland you need to be prepared. People bring everything they'll need with them. Walkers use OS maps and a compass. There might be trail maps on line you can print off but you'll need to plan that stuff out before you go as there will be nothing at all on site. Leave a map on your dashboard that can be seen from the outside showing where you are going so that, if you fail to come back, Mountain Rescue know where to look.

Why not hire an automatic car? If you have never driven a manual car it'll be a nightmare, I've seen it.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> No, but it looks excelant! Can I come with you? ;0)
> 
> I use the site it's detailed on (LINK) but I never look at stuff that far North. That's over five-hours drive for me so not a day trip. Those trails look brilliant though, you should definitely go, but I don't know about taking your girlfriend if she doesn't cycle much.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. This will be very useful! We will be up there a few days so no real time press fortunately. 
I am not really banking on getting an all day epic ride with her in. Maybe a short one with her and maybe a longer one with me alone or with some locals (if I run into any). Bikes are just an added bonus.
I decided to rent a Toyota Hilux because the Hilux Diesel is the forbidden fruit that us Toyota-lovers cannot get in the States. I learned how to drive with a manual, so that won't be a problem but it may be odd for me to shift with my left hand. Thanks again for this info. Has me even more excited than before!


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> I decided to rent a Toyota Hilux because the Hilux Diesel is the forbidden fruit that us Toyota-lovers cannot get in the States. I learned how to drive with a manual, so that won't be a problem but it may be odd for me to shift with my left hand. Thanks again for this info. Has me even more excited than before!


I would love to drive one of those also. But having tried a manual when I was there, I would recommend against it also. We opted for an automatic while another couple traveling with us did not. It just added to the confusion and made all of the occupants of the car more nervous, adding to the stress level of the trip. They suckered me into driving it for a day. I won't do that again. And for the record, I'm pretty seasoned on the manual driving thing.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, if you've not driven a manual for a while I would strongly advise against it. Dealing with driving on the wrong side of the road in a strange country will be challenging enough. Foreigners regularly crash in the highlands because it's easy to forget which side you should be on. In town, with other cars around, it's easy but when there are no other cars or other clues to keep you right (left ;0) it's easy to drive along on the wrong side of the road without realising it. Tourists do it all the time. My sister has lived in the US for years. She used to hire cars when she came back for visits but not any more. Despite the fact that she was born in Scotland and drove here before moving to America she feels that it's now been so long since she did it that it's not safe.

You _will _have near-misses. Driving a manual might stop them being misses!

Does the pickup have hard-back cover thing? I don't know what the right name for it is. I ask because it _will_ rain, probably a lot.

I've had a look at those trails and I don't see anything a novice is going to enjoy. These sorts of trails are rough as heck and invariably involve crossing bogs or mud, maybe a burn (stream) or two. They're not easy to walk on! The problem is that if you head off to ride them on your own, what will your girlfriend do? Will she be able to drive the car?

If you're up that way anyway, visit Plockton. It's dead cute, go on a seal or dolphin trip. There is a guy called Callum who takes you out on his boat to see the seals. Sounds a bit lame but it's brilliant! For a bit more you can go on a longer trip to see dolphins.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

I drive a manual currently so that won't be a problem. It's 2nd nature to me. My girlfriend isn't counting on doing any REAL mountain biking. As mentioned, I might go out by myself. This is not a mountain biking-centric trip. It's just a quick side-venture. 
I am pretty skilled rider (just did a 60 mile race Saturday at almost 9,000 ft), but I do know my limits. My local trails here in Wyoming are pretty technical as well.
Honestly for us it's more about the scenary than the biking. If I wanted to do a biking trip, I would go solo or with my buddies. I am just lucky enough that she is willing to let me have some time on the bike.
Noted about the driving. I will have a few days in Edinburgh with the truck if I need to switch it out for something else. No the truck does not have a topper on it but I plan on keeping the bikes inside of our cabin while we are in the sticks.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

What might be easier is to take her to a trail park. 

Glentress is about an hour from Edinburgh. You can hire bikes there and there are trails you can enjoy together. Easy enough for a beginner but still fun if you attack them. Nice views from the top of the hill, a cafe on site, toilets and I'm sure she'd enjoy a walk along Peebles main street. Just a thought.


----------



## BoardinBob (Aug 6, 2009)

Re- Torridon, it's not signposted. It's old walking trails that are shown on ordnance survey maps. Some of the remotest and most technical riding available in Scotland. Definitely for advanced riders. Very few bail out options and you can expect to be out on the bike for 7 hours+. 

For example, the main "lollipop loop" in Torridon which is the most popular, is easily a 7 hour ride, with a 3 hour section of carrying your bike from Coulags to the Bealach Na Ba. Plus some of the most insane rock sections imaginable on the Achnashellach descent

It's certainly some of the best riding in the UK, but it's a big commitment.

The Tweed Valley may be a more realistic option. Easier trail network to navigate, more beginner friendly for your girlfriend. Other stuff for her to do in Peebles if she wants to bail (There is literally nothing in Torridon apart from the hotel and a village shop). My recommendation would be Glentress in the morning, lunch at the cafe then take the cycle path to Innerleithen for the afternoon. If your girlfriend wants to bail she can head into Peebles for shopping etc.

Plenty of official marked trails and loads of off piste secret stuff too. Pop into Alpine Bikes at the trail head for a map and some pointers.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

BoardinBob said:


> Re- Torridon, it's not signposted. It's old walking trails that are shown on ordnance survey maps. Some of the remotest and most technical riding available in Scotland. Definitely for advanced riders. Very few bail out options and you can expect to be out on the bike for 7 hours+.
> 
> For example, the main "lollipop loop" in Torridon which is the most popular, is easily a 7 hour ride, with a 3 hour section of carrying your bike from Coulags to the Bealach Na Ba. Plus some of the most insane rock sections imaginable on the Achnashellach descent
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info! I am actually picking the bikes up at the Nevis Mountain Park north of Fort William where there will be easier trails for my girlfriend. Looking at all options on our route now.


----------



## BoardinBob (Aug 6, 2009)

A lot of good riding around the Nevis Range. Some nice easy stuff and some crazy unofficial bits in the trees. You'll have a blast.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

BoardinBob said:


> My recommendation would be Glentress in the morning, lunch at the cafe then take the cycle path to Innerleithen for the afternoon.


There isn't anything at Innerleithen a beginner would enjoy. The easiest is the red cross county and that's a hard ride. The climbing is brutal.

The Giant Red at the Nevis Range looks awesome, and you can get a lift to the top. I hope to take a trip up there and do it sometime soon soon. If there are tamer trails around there it sounds like a plan as getting the gondola up then battering down the red wouldn't leave your girlfriend hanging around too long. Unless the urge to do it again proves too great ;0)

Don't drive in Edinburgh, just don't! It always was bad, the city just isn't designed for traffic, but the council hate cars and do their best to make you really not want to bring them in. Takes ages to travel short distances and when you get where you want to be you cannot park.

It's pointless anyway as almost everything that you might want to see is within about a mile radius. I don't know where you're staying but just get the train to Waverley Station, it's right smack in the middle of the city, and walk. If you're going during the Fringe it will be mental busy but it's still the best time to go as there's tons on.

Go up the Scott Monument, big pointy thing that overlooks Prince's Street Gardens. If you've got the nerve to climb to the very top it's very cool, if quite scary. Wallace Monument in Sterling is also worth a visit if you can fit it in, as is Sterling Castle. I prefer it to Edinburgh Castle.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> I drive a manual currently so that won't be a problem. It's 2nd nature to me. I will have a few days in Edinburgh with the truck if I need to switch it out for something else.


Ya, I wasn't trying to say you couldn't, just trying to give some real life expectations. The worst part is getting out of the airport. It's the busiest driving you'll probably see and it's while you're trying to get used to the left side of the road driving and dealing with left handed shifting. Gas and clutch should be the same. I would definitely choose an automatic again, unless I had the Hilux option. Then I would probably try the Hilux, at least for a few days. Tacoma's, 4Runner, and my favorite was my 97 Lexus LX450 with the magic switch from the factory. The 13mpg was a killer though!


----------



## BoardinBob (Aug 6, 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> There isn't anything at Innerleithen a beginner would enjoy. The easiest is the red cross county and that's a hard ride. The climbing is brutal.


Hence why I said his missus could bail and head into Peebles 



Mr Pig said:


> The Giant Red at the Nevis Range looks awesome, and you can get a lift to the top.


It is great, but dont be fooled by the "xc tag". It's brutal and catches a lot of people out


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

BoardinBob said:


> Hence why I said his missus could bail and head into Peebles
> 
> It is great, but dont be fooled by the "xc tag". It's brutal and catches a lot of people out


My wife and I did that route a few years back. I posted a picture towards the top of this thread. Definitely fun and scenic, but yes, definitely not XC. I'm sure some could ride it on an XC bike but it definitely has its steep pitches and rock gardens. With the lack of trees at the top, I picked up speed a lot faster than I expected. If the misses knows her limits, and isn't afraid to walk the bike occasionally, definitely give it a go. The scenery is awesome and you can take a gondola to the top. Just take it slow and walk when needed.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like something I would enjoy riding. If it is a lift run, I think my girlfriend would be okay giving me an hour or two to ride on my own. At least I hope! =)


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

BoardinBob said:


> Hence why I said his missus could bail and head into Peebles


Yes, of course. I'm forgetting how close together they are.

The Nevis Red looks great fun but I'll tell you what worries me the most. The boardwalk. I've never seen so much of it on a trail, I mean what the heck! Wonder how slippy it is when it's wet.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Yes, of course. I'm forgetting how close together they are.
> 
> The Nevis Red looks great fun but I'll tell you what worries me the most. The boardwalk. I've never seen so much of it on a trail, I mean what the heck! Wonder how slippy it is when it's wet.


It has chicken wire (well that's what we call it here in the north east US) on the boardwalk. Which helps but.... It will take a few runs before you're ready to carry a lot of speed on it. I was quite nervous around the corners and steeper pitches.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Most of the wood I've seen here in Scotland doesn't have chicken wire on it. Still looks scary, even if it did ;0)


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

What skill level is that Nevis trail above considered? How tall are the highest drops on in?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> What skill level is that Nevis trail above considered? How tall are the highest drops on in?


I haven't ridden it, but I've watched a few videos of the whole run and I've ridden on trails that have features very similar to it. Watching the riders on the videos, where they slow down, how the bike moves etc, you can get a bit of an idea of what they're dealing with.

It's graded Red. Looking at the vids I reckon it's a tough Red. I think some of the rocky drops and climbs are steeper than they look on the video and I would expect those to be the trickiest parts of the trail. None of the steps look too bad and I think if you keep your speed in check you'd have nothing major to worry about. Would not ride it without pads though.

Someone who has actually ridden it will now explain that I am talking rubbish ;0)


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

I appreciate all of the suggestions and information! I am taking it all into consideration for sure. I will post up here post-trip with some photos to let everyone know how it went!


----------



## AlasdairMc (Jun 27, 2008)

I've not ridden the red DH but I have ridden the World Cup DH course. The pros take about 4 mins, I took 45 - lots of stops to stop and chat to people, offer up puncture repair kits etc. I loved it.

However, you can roll the whole thing. I did it on a 2004 Enduro and was fine. No jumps required.

The Witches Trail XC is fun, just typical Trail centre.

I'd second/third the thing about not driving a manual. Go auto as it's one less thing to worry about, and get a more appropriate car. All of our roads are perfectly fine in any car, and you can get cars a lot comfier than a Hi Lux and a lot less thirsty.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

AlasdairMc said:


> Go auto as it's one less thing to worry about, and get a more appropriate car.


I didn't want to say that as he's dead set on the pickup, but there are reasons why no one drives pickups in Scotland. Farmers and builders, that's it and then always with the shell things on the back.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

There are no automatic Hilux trucks available with my car rental company. Most are manual anyway. I've read up a lot on the Hilux and it's a modern pickup that basically drives like a car. 
Gear shifting is 2nd nature to me as most of my life I have driven a manual. I wanted to get a Hilux because this is a once in a lifetime trip for me, and I love Toyota Trucks. The Diesel Hilux is the forbidden fruit fus Toyota truck enthusiasts because they don't exist here. 
99% of my driving with it will be in rural areas. Not even going to drive it while I am in Edinburgh.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> I wanted to get a Hilux because this is a once in a lifetime trip for me, and I love Toyota Trucks.


Yeah, fair enough. The high driving position will be helpful and if you take your time it'll be fine. Roads in the highlands aren't like your Yank roads. They're narrow and you can count the straight stretches on the fingers of one elbow but you're right, a modern truck like that is much more like a car than pickups used to be. It'll be fine.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey, everyone. 
Got back from my trip. Had a blast. LOVED Scotland. Ended up getting a Ranger (instead of the Hilux I was told I would get) and I loved driving it. Took me a couple days to get used to being on the other side of the car, shifting with other hand and driving on other side of the road but I didn't have any real problems.
Rode Nevis bike park for a day. Got about 26 miles in and did a shorter ride withy girlfriend up in Torridon. Was super rainy and wet, but I was given a 6fattie plus bike which handled the terrain pretty well actually.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Great stuff, but we do need more info?

Did you catch any of the Edinburgh Fringe? We were up a few times and went to a few shows. My daughter went to loads.

What else did you visit?


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Great stuff, but we do need more info?
> 
> Did you catch any of the Edinburgh Fringe? We were up a few times and went to a few shows. My daughter went to loads.
> 
> What else did you visit?


I was in Edinburgh for a couple of few days before we rented the car. Stayed away from the night life but had fun. Perhaps the most beautiful city I have been to. After that we rented a car and headed towards the highlands. My first time ever on the left side and BAM I am driving through a busy roundabout shifting into the wrong gears! 
Drove up to Fort William that day and stayed with a sweet little old lady who had a bed and breakfast. Next morning got the bikes and rode Nevis for the entire day. I ended riding some of the downhill stuff and then 10 under Ben to get some pedaling in. Got a little lost as the trails signs started to disappear but had fun being lost exploring the farms of the Scottish countyside. 
After that headed up to the HIGHER highlands and stayed in a little town called Ardarroch for a couple of days. Did a little biking (not much since biking isn't my GF's thing). That was amazing. We then drove to Inverness and spent a day there. Returned the bikes and truck at at that point. Took a sleeper train back to London overnight and spend a couple more days in London. 
We stopped over in Iceland for two days on the way back. Loved it, but $13 beers and $17 burger and fries got expensive fast! 
Overall loved Scotland. Everyone was friendly and humble. Loved the old architecture (we don't have that here in Wyoming that has been settled for only ~150 years) and old grave yards too. Wish I could have stayed longer but I feel like I saw a lot of country. (pardon the sideways pics, too lazy to figure that out now)


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Glad you had a goodtime. Shame it rained so much but that's par for the course, especially at this time of year. Country is green for a reason. 

I've never been to Ardarroch but that area is really nice. Did you go onto Skye?

Did you go right to the top of the Scott Monument? I hate that last, tight bit. You feel really exposed. If it's windy it freaks me out ;0)


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Glad you had a goodtime. Shame it rained so much but that's par for the course, especially at this time of year. Country is green for a reason.
> 
> I've never been to Ardarroch but that area is really nice. Did you go onto Skye?
> 
> Did you go right to the top of the Scott Monument? I hate that last, tight bit. You feel really exposed. If it's windy it freaks me out ;0)


Didn't get to the skye unfortunately. I did climb to the top of the monument. I was getting a little sketched out near the top. Especially when people started coming down and I had to hug the wall to let them by. Was worth it when we got to the top but was glad to start heading down haha.


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

*Revisiting this thread-Heading to the UK*

Hi all,
This is a first step in my research for a trip to the UK September 12-Oct5. I'll be staying with family (daughter who rides) in Bristol for a while then exploring. This is the first time flying with my bike! Excited!

On my latest trip I spent 2 weeks in Scotland, lots of hiking the Highlands, sampling whisky, scary hikes in Skye, Edinburgh and Glasgow. Walked the length of Hadrian's wall.

I'm a good (albeit old/experience - 61yr) rider. Travelled throughout Canada and the US riding.

I'm very excited to experience riding in the UK and would love any advice on clothing, attitude, and especially must do areas.

After Bristol and some trips to Wales, I'm thinking of heading to the Highlands. I've seen it, walked a lot, loved it. In fact I've been dying to get back. The bike and all it brings to the trip is the difference.

If anyone has done something like this or if you have any advice, please chime in!

Thanks.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Mountain biking or road? I live in Scotland so...


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

Oh, mountain biking. Although, if I remember, road riding on some of the smaller roads in Scotland WOULD NOT be road riding here in Canada!


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

Giant Trance 1, 2018. Like I say, I ride, I like to go up (slow sometimes), I like to go down but not too seriously down (read: no death defying antics).


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

GnarBrahWyo, did you find the 'wet' different there than at home. We're discouraged to ride in the wet (mud, trail wreckage etc.) but if that were the case in the UK, no one would ride, me thinks!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Trail centers are mostly perfectly fine in the wet. Comrie Croft is not so great in places but most are designed for all-year riding. You can still ride the more natural trails in the wet, no one will stop you, but they're not as much fun. 

Road riding in Scotland is great. We've got miles of well surfaced back roads through some cool scenery. Yeah, it's good.


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> Trail centers are mostly perfectly fine in the wet. Comrie Croft is not so great in places but most are designed for all-year riding. You can still ride the more natural trails in the wet, no one will stop you, but they're not as much fun.
> 
> Road riding in Scotland is great. We've got miles of well surfaced back roads through some cool scenery. Yeah, it's good.


I crossed paths with a fella that was riding from town to town some trails some road, staying in hostels. I was intrigued. Any thoughts on this?

I'll probably have to rent a car from Bristol (I guess I could train it ??)

I've researched Tweed Valley, Cromrie Croft, Dunkeld, etc. The small villages attached and possibility of camping is very appealing. They look like great centres.

I've been to a few 'parks' but mostly ride natural. I enjoy manufactured machine built lift access trails...it's riding cool stuff.... but I think I'm in love with the cross country epic loop.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I guess what you're looking at will take a lot of planning. A friend of mine has done a few multi-day trips but they don't interest me. I enjoy riding the bike too much to want to load it up with bags and tents and stuff. 

Loops are good if you can figure them out. I regularly do one called the Glen Finglass Loop as it's close enough to easily do it in a day. That one is all landrover track but most are rougher. Another thing you could consider is going up a munro or hill. Many have walking paths that can bike up, sort of. 

Of the trail centers I'd say Glentress and Innerlethan would suit you best. They are very close to each other and camping is available, you can actually camp in the Glentress center itself if you want. 

GT has great trails to suit all tastes. The Only trail I've not done there is the black but everyone who has done it says it's more like a feckin' long red than a black so that might be a day filler for you. 

Inners has a pretty tough cross-country trail that will give you a good workout without being too technical, although it does have some big optional features. One of the DH tracks at Inners, Make Or Brake, is ok for mere mortals like us too. 

Comrie Croft is a nice place but it's very small and the trails are challenging. Very little is fast and flowing, it's just one 'oh-shite' feature after another. It's fun but not cross-country and best avoided if you don't want thrown off your bike. Every one of us have gone over the bars there!

I've only been to Dunkeld once so can't say much but the trails do look good. I plan on going back. There is a lot there and the town is nice. 

A lot depends on where you plan on going. There are hiking trails all over the county and the best scenery is further north. Are you coming with a group? If so, what do they want to see?


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

I’ll be traveling alone for about a week. Renting a car seems to no the easiest way to get around which leaves out a multi day adventure. 

Thanks for the advice about the parks, online, most of them look very appealing. 

I walked Ben Macdui as well as a couple more munros last trip. I was extremely jealous as a group of younguns joined us at the top on bikes and proceeded to flaunt their fun all the way down the trail in front of us. I swore to bring my bike next time! This is it! 

So bike parks will do. I imagine I’ll want to be into the highlands for a bit (it’s either the Scottish roots or affinity to whisky, or both I guess)! So maybe a bike store will suggest a longer adventure/scenery ride. 

Thanks for the advice, it’s very exciting to plan!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Can2pir said:


> I'll be traveling alone for about a week. Renting a car seems to no the easiest way to get around which leaves out a multi day adventure.


Yes, you'll kinda need a car. The problem with a lot of the cross-country routes is that they are not loops or involve a fair bit of road riding to link back to the start point. We rode through Glen Ample a few years ago and it was nice but you have to do miles of cycle track to get back to the car.

Another trail I want to do is the Red Giant at Fort William. It looks fantastic and you get a lift to the top of the hill. Check out the videos.

If you like I'd be happy to hook up with you and do something? Glen Finglass or a trail center maybe? Or try something mental like taking the bikes up Ben Lomond or Goat Fell on Arran. Not done either of those but I want to try it. Might be a disaster ;0)

If you do go to Glentress avoid the weekend and/or go early. It gets pretty busy by the afternoon. It's a massive site but the popular trails can still get congested.

As for clothes, just assume you are going to get wet. And muddy.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

See?


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

WOW! I love it. I'd love to hook up to do some of anything. Red Giant looks awesome! I don't know any specific dates I'm in the north but I pm you and get a phone/text number. I'm thinking 19-28 of sept. being times I'm travelling north. Who knows?! (I've heard the lake district is great too, but just the video of the Highlands makes me want to go back!
Thanks for helping.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Cool. Hopefully we'll be able to do something. I don't know how available I'll be yet but should have at least a day or two free. 

That Red Giant trail looks fantastic but it's too far away for a day trip for me, that's why I haven't done it. You could do it in one day but the driving would spoil it. If you're going up that way anyway, I'd definitely do it. The lift means you could easily do it a few times in a day but there are other cross-country trails there. 

The lake district is nice but going there is pointless if the Scottish highlands are the alternative. It's like buying a hamburger when you could have steak. The highlands are bigger and better in every way. The lakes are nice, the highlands are wow! 

Drop me that PM and we can sort something out.


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

Very exciting, will do.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Was at Glentress today. Bit muddy but great fun, very knackered. You could do a lot worse than have GT on your list.


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

I was just looking at Glentress! I'm thinking of a loop. Fort William, Comrie Croft, Glentress. Any reviews on trails at Glenlivet? I think i'd like to visit the north, loved the scenery (and the distillery visits!).


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Can2pir said:


> Any reviews on trails at Glenlivet?


Never heard of them? If I said anything at all I'd be telling you more than I know.

Glentress, excellent. Fort Wlliam, looks excellent but I've never been. Comrie Croft is not in the same category at all. I've been there a few times and the trails are interesting and challenging but it's a weird little place. It's pretty small and feels home-made with poor trail signage and maintenance. Very few areas of trail allow speedy progress with a barrage of tricky features tripping you up. Even the flowing down-hill section is hampered by the presence of loads of little kids because it's right next to a camp site! It's a friendly, family type of place but if you want flowing trails I'd look elsewhere.

You'd probably enjoy Glen Finglass more. Tough ride but right up into the Perthshire hills with an amazing view on a clear day and a good contrast to the play-park nature of the trail centers. We keep going back which I guess says something.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Glen Finglass. You can see the white line of the trail in the distance. 








Or less hard, Glen Ample:


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

Good call on Comrie Croft. I don't need to fight people with those views of Glen Finglass staring at me!! My oh my, I am looking forward to this. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Can2pir said:


> Good call on Comrie Croft. I don't need to fight people with those views of Glen Finglass staring at me!!


I'd say that it might be good if you could get a flavor of different things. GT represents possibly the best trail center in Scotland. A ride like Glen Finglass is a tough hill-climb. If you could find a long cross-country run further North and get to Fort William you'd have a good sample of what riding here has to offer.

Remember that Innerlethan is literally just around the corner from GT. You could easily go to both.

Another thing that occurred to me is that you can't afford to crash! Sounds silly but if you had a bad flip it could ruin your holiday. I was riding the reds at GT yesterday. They are great fun, fast enough to get you buzzing but rocky enough to really test you. It would be very easy to come off though and if you did it would hurt. I think it's something you should keep in mind when choosing trails and I'd recommend a set of good pads if you don't already have them. Most of the offs I've seen were on simpler trails where you might not expect to crash. I've never crashed on a GT red but I've gone over the bars on the cycle track!


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

You're absolutely correct about crashing. It could ruin more than your day! I do have pads thanks. My last 3 or 4 crashes have come on relatively easy sections just not paying attention. On the last one, I cleaned a very tough trail and had just stopped to pat myself on the back, I got back on, started down and not being in the right position, went over the bars on the only rock I could hit! Not hurt, it was a slow motion thing, but lesson learned....again! I don't like death defying trails but I won't NOT look for a good challenge. That said, at this age, I've learned to walk around some sections.

You're bang on with the ideas of getting the variety of trails. I love that about travelling to different places. 

Off to Ellicottville, New York this weekend!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Can2pir said:


> I don't like death defying trails but I won't NOT look for a good challenge. That said, at this age, I've learned to walk around some sections.


I know what you mean. If it's too easy, what's the point. Have a look at some videos and see what you think? As usual, the vids make trails look easier than they feel in real life.

Magic Mushroom. Quick and flowy but plenty of pesky roots, usually wet:


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Matrix - Lombard Street. Much rougher in real life:


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

An impressive run down Spooky Wood. Wish I could go that fast.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I've still to ride at Glentress, I did take part in Glentress 7 this year but it seemed to be mostly off the main trails.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

JohnMcL7 said:


> I did take part in Glentress 7 this year but it seemed to be mostly off the main trails.


Just so happened I went to GT that day. We were rather miffed as Magic Mushroom was shut :0( One of our favorite trails.

GT has so many great trails though, if you live locally you really should go. Once you do you'll be back often.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Can2pir said:


> I was just looking at Glentress! I'm thinking of a loop. Fort William, Comrie Croft, Glentress. Any reviews on trails at Glenlivet? I think i'd like to visit the north, loved the scenery (and the distillery visits!).


I liked Glenlivet as it's more flowing riding rather than a lot of technical stuff, some people are the opposite and find it's too much pedalling and not enough technical riding though.

There's Laggan as well just south of the Cairngorms which is more technical and quite rocky in sections.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Mr Pig said:


> Just so happened I went to GT that day. We were rather miffed as Magic Mushroom was shut :0( One of our favorite trails.
> 
> GT has so many great trails though, if you live locally you really should go. Once you do you'll be back often.


I'm up in Inverness so it's a bit of a trek plus I'm not keen going to trail centres on my own, not managed to convince my local group to go on a day out.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

JohnMcL7 said:


> I'm up in Inverness so it's a bit of a trek plus I'm not keen going to trail centres on my own, not managed to convince my local group to go on a day out.


Yeah, looked up glenlivit and it's a bit far away for me too. Any time you fancy going to Glentress just give me a shout and I'll come with you. Take a few days and go to Innerlethan maybe too?


----------

